
Amazon Fresh Pickup - baron816
https://www.amazon.com/afx/nc/aboutpickup?tag=cnet-vig-news-20
======
baron816
I think this is a much better model vs either regular Amazon Fresh or the
status quo of shopping at the grocery store. The real pain points of shopping
are actually going into the store and spending an hour finding everything you
need, and then waiting in several different lines, or getting stuck in a
clogged up aisles. Having someone to specialize in doing that stuff for me,
and probably eventually automating that, without increasing costs from
delivery, is definitely the way to go.

